
Coca-Cola buys Costa Coffee for £3.9bn - entelechy
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/aug/31/coca-cola-buys-costa-coffee-from-whitbead-for-39bn
======
baxtr
Wasn’t this discussed intensively just recently?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17884299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17884299)

------
mosselman
On the same front-page on HN for me right now is:

"Time Magazine Sold to Marc Benioff for $190M"

It is a shame that the difference here is so big. Many people would rather pay
$3 for a cup of coffee multiple times a day, than pay a fraction of that for
valuable content.

Edit to clarify:

I understand that consumer products are different than content and that news
is not a direct competitor to coffee products. What I mean is that news
companies are struggling to get enough out of the advertisement model whereas
nobody expects to get coffee for free/less in exchange for advertisements on
their cups.

~~~
growlist
> valuable content

If I could buy a paper here in the UK that gave me a good mix of local and
broad global coverage, focused on the facts rather than pushing its own agenda
and stopped telling me how to think, speak and behave, I'd buy it, but that
paper doesn't seem to exist.

~~~
gmac
The FT might be the closest? I recently switched from the Guardian. But it
plays up financial issues and plays down social issues, as you might expect.

~~~
growlist
That's a good suggestion actually, but still probably more anglosphere focused
than I'd prefer.

------
leifg
Am I the only one thinking "Well that amount is peanuts in the tech world".

After all Facebook bought Whatsapp for $19bn.

